

MongoHQ Acquires MongoMachine - friism
http://blog.mongohq.com/post/8188292197/mongohq-acquires-mongomachine

======
blantonl
This is the first I've seen in the PAAS space regarding MongoDB and I'm
excited to see that it is available and maturing. Our team currently uses
MongoDB in some production and evaluation roles for some of our offerings - so
efforts in the MongoDB space are every exciting.

However, in reading this press release, I'm not able to ascertain why this
acquisition took place. This is the meat of what I read:

 _We were impressed with MongoMachine’s creativity and innovations and saw
early on how well they matched our core values and direction._

But in all seriousness... seriously, what are MongoMachine's "creativity and
innovations?" ..and To MongoHQ: what are your "core values and direction?" It
would be awesome for you to mention to readers what this actually means.

I've never heard of either of you before, and I am a MongoDB user excited
about PAAS offerings, yet this press release tells me nothing about either of
you and how this acquisition helps (could help) my business.

I'd love to hear more.

~~~
crusayd0r
The term "consolidation" comes to mind. There a fair amount of people using
Mongo right now, but it's still a young piece of software. I'm not sure the
market can sustain three (or even two) dedicated Mongo hosting vendors.

~~~
rkalla
+1 -- I imagine it was a merging or at the least a talent acquisition.

Which I don't mean to downplay, having a strong, independent Mongo PaaS
company is fantastic.

------
programminggeek
For those who didn't know, MongoHQ provides a really nice web UI and pricing
is decent. I've went with MongoMachine in production because it's cheaper to
run multiple DBs on there.

Also, funny enough I've used MongoHQ's web interface to admin my MongoMachine
instances remotely, so it's somewhat hilarious that MongoHQ is buying
MongoMachine. They each really do bring something a bit different to the
table, I hope MongoMachine plans stay around at MongoHQ.

